# New system crashing



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

I just rebuilt my computer, with everything new aside form the HD, and when I start it up it runs the standard motherboard screen, and then it starts windows, but as it loads, it glitches once then freezes and crashes. When it starts up again it give me the option of normal, safe mode, etc... and when I do safe mode it starts just fine, but regular windows crashes. Does anyone know why? And is this a hardware problem or an operating system problem?

Edit: Also when I start the computer it tells me the A drive is bad, but I have no idea what that means.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Try a benchtest (in my sig), did you desturb your heatsink on the cpu (is it wiggly?)


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Try a benchtest (in my sig), did you desturb your heatsink on the cpu (is it wiggly?)


My heatsink is secure and not wiggly, and I tried doing what it said in the benchtest, but now I get no screen startup and when I turn it on I get a high pitched squeal that doesn't stop until I turn the system off.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Were is the noise coming from? Also check the motherboard "caps" they look like little black towers and make sure no are bent, cracked, oozing, or swollen


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I started over with the bench test and got no screech, so I think it was something ignorable, or maybe not. I went step by step and it ran fine until I plugged in my hard drive. When I did it started to boot windows (keep in mind this is my old HD I'm not willing to dump) and it crashed again. All I had installed at the time was one memory stick the video card, a keyboards and a mouse. So I'm starting to think it may be something windows related.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Does it boot to bios without the hardrive?


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

When I start it it lets me enter the set-up menu and I can set the BIOS, but when I tell it to save the monitor shuts off and the computer does nothing.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

reset the cmos (unplug the computer and take out the silver battery on the motherboard for ~15 min) pop the battery back in and plug it in and try again, make sure all connectors from the psu are connected.


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright well that worked, but I still can't get windows to start normally and now it won't even start in safe mode. Are there any settings I should change for this to work or is there anything else I can do short of formatting the hard drive?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hmmm..... make sure you set the systems date correctly (the cmos thing dropped it back), Run a drive test from the manufactur


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

How do I run the drive test?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Well what is the brand of harddrive?


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

Western Digital


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Tell what you now have for a hard drive, like the old one or what? Also, is the motherboard old or a new one?


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

Motherboard:
MSI K9N4 SLI-F Motherboard - NVIDIA, Socket AM2, ATX, Audio, PCI Express, SLI Ready, Gigabit LAN, USB 2.0, Serial ATA, RAID 

Harddrive: 
Western Digital 5400RPM 160GB


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Two things. First of all, if this WD drive is alone on the ribbon cable, then you must take off all the jumpers and place it on the end of the ribbon cable. If it shares a cable, set it to master and the other drive to slave and the WD on the end connector.

Second, If you did not prepare the drive before the new motherboard was installed, it won't work without either a reinstall of the OS or a repair install.


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

Well would I be able to transfer my files to an external then refomat my internal and have it work like that? Or otherwise would it be easier to reassemble my old setup and prepare my HD?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you trying to run windows install from your old setup instead of reinstalling windows?
If you are it won't work Windows is looking for all the old hardware and can't find them so it gets confused and shuts down.You will have to do a repair install or a complete new install
@ Tumbleweed
Thats twice today that you have beaten me, have you been taking speed typing lessons


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Kodi,

The answer is definitely NO!!!!!! I broke and displaced my 5th metacarpal bone in my right hand two weeks ago and it is now called (have a cast from my finger tips to my elbow for a few more weeks and 3 pins holding the bone together ) hunt and peck as fast as you can. :4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

Would it work if I copy my files to an external HD then format,
and reinstall windows on my internal?

When I do do a complete reinstall of windows is there anything special I need to do when I do it, or do I just have my new hardware in then reinstall it?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Would it work if I copy my files to an external HD then format,
and reinstall windows on my internal?

That should work for you and might be best.

When I do do a complete reinstall of windows is there anything special I need to do when I do it, or do I just have my new hardware in then reinstall it?

You don't need anything special.


If you want another option, try a repair install after you back up the data.


----------



## Khrono (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright well I reinstalled windows and it works now. But now as I was putting in drivers my system shut down and restarted saying my NTLDR was missing. What does this mean?

EDIT: I know what it means, but what do I do about it? I have the BIOS set to defaults.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Khrono said:


> Alright well I reinstalled windows and it works now. But now as I was putting in drivers my system shut down and restarted saying my NTLDR was missing. What does this mean?
> 
> EDIT: I know what it means, but what do I do about it? I have the BIOS set to defaults.



See if this helps:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm


----------

